# Permit on Fly goal - Biscayne Bay



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ve dedicated the last year to trying to catch a permit on fly by myself. I’ve learned a lot from all the failed shots but the biggest lesson is that making fly fishing for permit more difficult is just torture. 

I’m not interested in pursuing other gamefish until this box is checked, this includes passing up shots on bones and tarpon. I’m happy to pole someone else to another fish but I will pass in hopes that the black tailed devil is around the corner. If anyone in the Biscayne Bay area is like minded and is willing to put in equal time on the poling platform please let me know. I have a great skiff for the bay and I’m happy to put in time on someone else’s skiff too.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Permit on fly is the dream


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t have a skiff but willing to pole and learn as much as possible. I primarily fish the bay with my dad out of his 22’ pathfinder or my buddys 17’ hpx. Let me know if you need someone to push you to your dream!


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> I’ve dedicated the last year to trying to catch a permit on fly by myself. I’ve learned a lot from all the failed shots but the biggest lesson is that making fly fishing for permit more difficult is just torture.
> 
> I’m not interested in pursuing other gamefish until this box is checked, this includes passing up shots on bones and tarpon. I’m happy to pole someone else to another fish but I will pass in hopes that the black tailed devil is around the corner. If anyone in the Biscayne Bay area is like minded and is willing to put in equal time on the poling platform please let me know. I have a great skiff for the bay and I’m happy to put in time on someone else’s skiff too.


There are plenty of permit in Biscayne bay. Perseverance will pay off. Find a spot where permit like to pass. Take note of the tide when they show up. Set up and wait for the shot.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Captain Kip said:


> There are plenty of permit in Biscayne bay. Perseverance will pay off. Find a spot where permit like to pass. Take note of the tide when they show up. Set up and wait for the shot.


That’s what I’m doing now and I’m finding fish. My two biggest issues are seeing fish before they get to close (I’m on bow casting platform) and staying in one spot without trolling motor. Staying in one spot is difficult on hard bottom areas, not edges of flats. Any advice, I do not have a power pole?

Thanks for the reassurance that it can be done.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> That’s what I’m doing now and I’m finding fish. My two biggest issues are seeing fish before they get to close (I’m on bow casting platform) and staying in one spot without trolling motor. Staying in one spot is difficult on hard bottom areas, not edges of flats. Any advice, I do not have a power pole?
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance that it can be done.


Small rock anchor with short rode. No chain. No clinking....


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

Love your goal and wish I was in your area. I'd poll you around no problem.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nick728 said:


> I don’t have a skiff but willing to pole and learn as much as possible. I primarily fish the bay with my dad out of his 22’ pathfinder or my buddys 17’ hpx. Let me know if you need someone to push you to your dream!


No new friends.


----------



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

I’ll pole ya send me a DM


----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

I get down to Key Biscayne 4-5 times a year with my Mitzi when the tides are right and it’s flat calm.
If I’m free , I’ll gladly pole you around some. I’m about hour north so I can get down there pretty easily .
Permit on the fly has been on my list this year but 2 kids , new house and work have keep distracting me…

Chris


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What flies are you using. I'm going to be off some days from work in late September,October and can fly for free


----------



## VELUNZA (May 24, 2020)

keep casting you'll find a dumb hungry one.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

I've been chasing cajun permit. They're finicky SOBs. Good luck with the real deal!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Pretty cool to have multiple people reach out interested in the same goal. We have a great community on this site and I’m sure if we put some of us together one of us will catch a permit eventually haha. For those of you that reached out or responded, I’m not ignoring you, I’ve just been too busy with family, work, etc. to go fishing - which is probably my biggest problem. Till then I’ll be researching rock anchors and tying shitty permit flies.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> Pretty cool to have multiple people reach out interested in the same goal. We have a great community on this site and I’m sure if we put some of us together one of us will catch a permit eventually haha. For those of you that reached out or responded, I’m not ignoring you, I’ve just been too busy with family, work, etc. to go fishing - which is probably my biggest problem. Till then I’ll be researching rock anchors and tying shitty permit flies.


I’ve caught 115 permit on fly within permit tournament regulations. 

I don’t have the time to pole you to your fish, but would be more than happy to listen to your goal and give you a little insight. 

If I was on the back of your boat, you would be cheating yourself of the goal.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Two small pieces of advice - around Biscayne Bay many permit keep the same "schedule" day after day. In other words if you see a group of fish crossing a bank one hour after the high tide - there's a great chance you'll see them again - and right on schedule - one hour after that same tide.. on another day. This little tidbit was taught to me nearly 45 years ago - and it's still valid today.... I'll tell anyone - each time you find or see permit - look at your watch and make a note of the time.... then at the end of the day, sit down with a beverage and compare your times to what the tide stage was for that day and time... Pretty quickly you should start to see some patterns emerge... Bonefish wander, but permit keep to routines if not spooked away from them in my experience.

Secondly, and this if from personal experience... try not to fish permit in areas with lots of sea fans... I had to learn the hard way since every one I hooked (back then it was using spinning and live crab...) just scooted to the nearest sea fan then spun around it cutting itself free... Wish I could say that I learned quickly -but the truth is that someone in the fishing club I belonged to back in the seventies explained that I could expect that result every time in areas with lots of sea fans... Fortunately there's lots and lots of places that hold permit - without those darned fans...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'd invest in a trolling motor before a power pole.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Two small pieces of advice - around Biscayne Bay many permit keep the same "schedule" day after day. In other words if you see a group of fish crossing a bank one hour after the high tide - there's a great chance you'll see them again - and right on schedule - one hour after that same tide.. on another day. This little tidbit was taught to me nearly 45 years ago - and it's still valid today.... I'll tell anyone - each time you find or see permit - look at your watch and make a note of the time.... then at the end of the day, sit down with a beverage and compare your times to what the tide stage was for that day and time... Pretty quickly you should start to see some patterns emerge... Bonefish wander, but permit keep to routines if not spooked away from them in my experience.
> 
> Secondly, and this if from personal experience... try not to fish permit in areas with lots of sea fans... I had to learn the hard way since every one I hooked (back then it was using spinning and live crab...) just scooted to the nearest sea fan then spun around it cutting itself free... Wish I could say that I learned quickly -but the truth is that someone in the fishing club I belonged to back in the seventies explained that I could expect that result every time in areas with lots of sea fans... Fortunately there's lots and lots of places that hold permit - without those darned fans...


The old “get a bucket of Dions chicken, stake the boat out on a flat and watch” method. Works like a charm.


----------



## Tailingpermit (Oct 11, 2020)

Jason M said:


> I'd invest in a trolling motor before a power pole.


Two things I cannot stand on technical poling skiffs. 

1) speakers 
2) power pole. 

I will say Power Pole has done a hell of a job since back in the middle 2000’s when just about every one you saw on the back of the boat was broken.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Str8-Six said:


> I’ve dedicated the last year to trying to catch a permit on fly by myself. I’ve learned a lot from all the failed shots but the biggest lesson is that making fly fishing for permit more difficult is just torture.
> 
> I’m not interested in pursuing other gamefish until this box is checked, this includes passing up shots on bones and tarpon. I’m happy to pole someone else to another fish but I will pass in hopes that the black tailed devil is around the corner. If anyone in the Biscayne Bay area is like minded and is willing to put in equal time on the poling platform please let me know. I have a great skiff for the bay and I’m happy to put in time on someone else’s skiff too.


I retired end of June--I'm down for that!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tailingpermit said:


> I’ve caught 115 permit on fly within permit tournament regulations.
> 
> I don’t have the time to pole you to your fish, but would be more than happy to listen to your goal and give you a little insight.
> 
> If I was on the back of your boat, you would be cheating yourself of the goal.


Just 115 lol? That’s impressive sir. 

I appreciate the offer for any insight and will send you DM. Thanks!!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Jason M said:


> I'd invest in a trolling motor before a power pole.


I have a 24v that I use depending on situation.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Tailingpermit said:


> Two things I cannot stand on technical poling skiffs.
> 
> 1) speakers
> 2) power pole.
> ...


My old skiff had a PP. It's generally not real easy to stake out in the Bay area like you can in the Keys. They serve their market well. I really never used it while I was fishing though. It was nice to stake out at the dock to load up rather than tie off and to stake of while getting the kids snags out of the trees, lol. 

I think we all had visions of seeing a string of fish coming, pole down and fish the string. It was to noisy to actually make that work.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Tailingpermit said:


> The old “get a bucket of Dions chicken, stake the boat out on a flat and watch” method. Works like a charm.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The insane amount of permit I seen last week in the Bay, who stayed JUST out of fly casting range. They floated, they tailed, they pushed wakes, they avoided us. They did everything but give me a shot.

My buddy went back a few days later with crabs and caught a bunch. 

We will be back out there this week trying again. With the fly. But if he catches a few on crabs, I might have to get one just to break the ice.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

paint it black said:


> The insane amount of permit I seen last week in the Bay, who stayed JUST out of fly casting range. They floated, they tailed, they pushed wakes, they avoided us. They did everything but give me a shot.
> 
> My buddy went back a few days later with crabs and caught a bunch.
> 
> We will be back out there this week trying again. With the fly. But if he catches a few on crabs, I might have to get one just to break the ice.


Tell me about it. Not sure if you’ve tried artificial but I’ve had some success with the savage gear crab on bones and permit. Still not fly, but better than live crabs 😂


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

See them, make the cast, don’t let let them get a good look at the fly. Up your chances by avoiding areas with no current. Floaters, tailers forget about. Fish deeper, Small groups swimming, mudding, yes. You do not need a ridiculous troller motor or power stick. Anchor, stake out or drift. Or try to hire someone who knows what there doing. Preferably in the keys since you live local.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Str8-Six said:


> Tell me about it. Not sure if you’ve tried artificial but I’ve had some success with the savage gear crab on bones and permit. Still not fly, but better than live crabs 😂


Got one on a crab yesterday. haha The worst part is that when I finally took a couple crabs out there with me, this school of tailing fish in 2' of water was so aggressive and perfectly placed, it would have been my best opportunity ever to get one on fly.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Fernando Perez said:


> Permit on fly is the dream


A”dream?” I would say a”curse!”


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jonny said:


> .


Thanks for the bump sir. Haven’t been able to get out much, once actually since I started this post unfortunately. Travel for work has picked back up which has taken my time and the free time I do get I spend with family. That should change in next few weeks right in time for some great Permit fishing.

I’ve actually been working on my Kayak (similar style to Skanu) after work to rig it specifically for fishing the west side of Biscayne Bay and flamingo. Picked up a push pole for $75, added PP holder and fly rod holder, swivel for seat, Seadek, removed foot braces, anchor trolley, trolling motor plug and puck. Last item is to get it registered but running into some snags since I don’t have original bill of sale. This thing is going to be a sweet little setup once done. Should allow me to get closer shots at fish and have easy transition from poling to casting.


----------

